# Hauling Shappel on quad



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

And just where in the heal are you expecting Robert and I to sit?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You two guy's can sit "together" in Roberts jet sled and I'll just pull ya......:woohoo1:

or lay down in front and I'll push ya with the blade.........:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> You two guy's can sit "together" in Roberts jet sled and I'll just pull ya......:woohoo1:
> 
> * or lay down in front and I'll push ya with the blade.........:lol:*


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You can get ski's for your Shappel. Here is a link.










http://www.fish307.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=595


----------

